# Sharm and Marsa Alam



## manman (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, 
I am thinking of driving from New Cairo (Rehab) to Sharm or Marsa Alam,

Any ideas 

1) How long it takes to Sharm or Marsa Alam 

2) Is it safe to drive? 

Many thanks


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't drive so take these as a guide not a rule but Cairo (Tahrir)to Hurghada by bus is 5 to 6 hours, Hurghada to Marsa 2.5 to 3 hours. Friends drive to and from Marsa and Hurghada frequently., women alone too, with no problems.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty safe, many security checkpoints, just make sure to drive only during day-light hours.
Of course, flying is much safer, and there are very low rates with Egyptair at the moment.


----------

